# Mini poodle groom



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm really upset I got disqualified from a "rags to riches" contest because I didn't realize the entries could not have bows!!! UGH!
I could cry right now dangit.

ANYWAYS here is Ziggy, not my dog, but the owner did give me permission to use my photos and was so happy with the haircut.

I have to share these, I worked way too hard on her (2 1/2 hours !!) not to share! She was SO matted!

Before

















After

















She was really patient and sweet through the demat and scissor process!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

What? You got disqualified for having bows on her? That sucks!! ): 

She looks AMAZING, though! What a transformation.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

You did an outstanding job. How could going from rags to riches not involve bows?! You win first prize here!


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes the rules said in bold no bandanas, props, costumes etc. I didn't think some little red bows would hurt. I even begged stating you could barely see the bows anyways and of course they said the other contestants would have a cow.....

ugh I'm really upset about it too 
I can enter another dog... but it's not the same!!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

There are so many "PETS" on that board, grrrr! I'm sure that he's got his fav's and they are probably whining about other entries. I'm not posting my entries until the very end, hehe. I want to see what everyone else puts up before I post mine. I've already got two of my dogs groomed for it and hopefully will get two more done before the deadline.

I think you dog looks VERY BEAUTIMUS  GREAT JOB


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

I am very discouraged and now I only care about the free gallon of shampoo so I'm not going to try as hard again


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm truly sorry 

I have been a member of that board for nearly 6 years and have seen so much one-sidedness in regards to certain members. It's SUPER political and I try to stay to myself for the most part. I've enter a few contest's, place second in the creative one a couple of years ago, but all the others SUCKED, lol. 

I'm planning on at least placing 3rd, lol. I WANT THOSE PRIZES! I NEED THOSE PRIZES! 

You really should try again. Don't let them get you down girl! Show them you are better than that. Don't give up! Your a good groomer and stand as good a chance as any. I mean seriously, did you check out some of the other grooms :scared: Show them what your made of! :reddy:


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

Honestly I didn't care if I won though we could really use that money and I would love a dryer for my own poodles LOL

I just wanted some shampoo hehe

But yes I did look at those grooms and some weren't even trying and had the easiest jobs getting those dogs cleaned and groomed, That is why I am very discouraged because I took a dog that was super hard to make look that much better, the owner asked for a 5 or 7 summer cut because the dog was so matted, so it WOULD have been an easy haircut. But I did this instead! Specifically for the contest at that.

I think alot of the people just threw something up just to get the shampoo, I just wanted the shampoo as well but tried my hardest!

Maybe I will get bored later on in the week...

You can barely see her bows though. I am mad!


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

I specialize in poodles I don't want to enter with anything else either !

MAYBE I could find one at a nearby shelter to groom, that would be a true "rags to riches" that may make me feel better.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

So you got disqualified, for barely noticeable bows, and the Labradoodle who changed color and grew inches on his ears in the same day didn't!?! 

Hopefully tomorrow, you will feel better and more gung ho about trying again.


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

Please tell me his name! I don't know who you are talking about but THAT would make me feel better to see/laugh about hehe


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

It's one of the first dogs there. It's a blondish Labradoodle in the first pic and white (very poodley) dog in the second pic w/ much longer silkier ears. I know hair is longer after it's fluffed out but there is no way that dogs ears were that much longer after just a bath and blow dry.

Dogs name is Beau.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow she looks great! You must be a VERY patient dematter, it's nice when the dog works with you thought! That's REALLY lame about the bows >(


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you did a very nice job! She looks so soft and fluffy  
Which rags to riches contest did you enter?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

jeepers, that labradoodle is rather different... hmmm

the link for anyone interested: http://www.petgroomer.com/rags_to_riches.htm


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

You did a great job and it sucks about the bows.
I looked at a couple and will look at some more afterwork interesting job on some of them. I hate tear stains though if your dog has that bad tear stains doesn't something say there is a problem lets fix it in your head?


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

The top of beau's head is much longer in the after picture too LOL


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> It's one of the first dogs there. It's a blondish Labradoodle in the first pic and white (very poodley) dog in the second pic w/ much longer silkier ears. I know hair is longer after it's fluffed out but there is no way that dogs ears were that much longer after just a bath and blow dry.
> 
> Dogs name is Beau.


oh my! you're so right! look at the before and after, its two totally different dogs!



















I can understand about the bows though- none of the other dogs have bows in their hair so it could be looked at as an 'extra boost' :/


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

even I can see that the lab x poo is a different dog!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i just entered..... that doodle is no way the same dog


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Could be the same dog... only several months/years later. Is there a rule that the before and after pictures have to be taken the same day?


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

You did a very good job, I never knew that contest was available. I have a lot of before and after pictures. Maybe I will join too. 
I checked out some of the pictures and some were very nice. 
That doodle is a different dog, I notice the ears in the first picture, the hair follows the ear leather and then all of a sudden the ears look full. 

I will check out the other pictures when I get time.


----------

